# Hamburg Reptile Show 8-6-16



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

The Hamburg show is coming up this Saturday, haven't seen any talk of this one yet on the boards. There are a few reptile shows I go to regularly, but this will be my first time making the trip to Hamburg.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Its a good show but aug may not be the best time to go. No AC and sometimes frog venders skip this one.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

I will probably be there,but with a different set up of sorts to keep frogs and i on the cool side.They have lots of fans there blowing the warm air around,if you come early its not too bad till around 12-1pm., Did not realize JPP that i have not seen you at Hamburg! I actually had one of my best shows 2 years ago at the August show! Hopefully see some froggers there this weekend-bring a cooler!
Ron


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Tricolor said:


> Its a good show but aug may not be the best time to go. No AC and sometimes frog venders skip this one.


No AC? Ugh, that's rough. The vendor list on the website seems to list a decent amount of frog vendors, is that not a current list? We're going for more than just frogs though; my wife keeps geckos and we keep tarantulas as well.



CAPTAIN RON said:


> I will probably be there,but with a different set up of sorts to keep frogs and i on the cool side.They have lots of fans there blowing the warm air around,if you come early its not too bad till around 12-1pm., Did not realize JPP that i have not seen you at Hamburg! I actually had one of my best shows 2 years ago at the August show! Hopefully see some froggers there this weekend-bring a cooler!
> Ron


 Indeed, I've seen you at several others shows, but Hamburg is a new one for me! And a cooler is definitely coming along with me.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll be vending. Complete with froggy AC (yes, they get better treatment than the humans  ). It's supposed to be cooler than Jun was - should be bearable this time around.
Here's what I have avail. See www.frogsnthings.com for pics and more info. Looking fwd to seeing you Sat. 

Thumbnails:
R. Ventrimaculatus
R. Imitator Veradero
R. Variabilis Southern
R. Amazonicas Arena Blanca

Ameerega:
Chrome Bassleri

Adelphobates:
Yellow galactonatus

Dendrobates:
Reticulated auratus
Green/Black auratus
Blue/Black auratus
Leucomelas
Azureus
Metecho Tinctorius
Patricia Tinctorius
Cobalt Tinctorius

Phylobates:
Vittatus

Bugs etc:
Jumpy, golden delicious and Turkish melanos
Tropical springs
Bean beetles
Isopods

Supplies:
Medications
Repashy supplements, Vitamin A, Morning Wood
10g Tank setups
ABG substrate
Live moss
Sphagnum moss
Drosophila media
Brewer's Yeast
Springtail food
Tadpole chow
Coco huts
Film canisters
And more...


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah,JPP,the only frog vendor that does not make the August show is Rainforest Junkies(Mike Novy) Should be lots of Geckos and definitley Tarantulas! See you two on Saturday!


----------



## Figleaves (Aug 3, 2016)

I hope to go this time, it will be my first show. Although I have kept frogs for a year now.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

High of 83 for Sat. Getting cooler!!!


Keith Q. Tanis, Ph.D. 
Frogs 'n' Things
Quakertown, PA
[email protected]
Www.frogsnthings.com


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Feb 21, 2016)

Was gonna go this time but too muggy. Not awake early enough today.... hope everyone had a good day and didn't melt


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

It was hot, but for August can't complain. Froggy AC kept temps ~80. It was 90 in the field house and very humid. 
All and all a good day, but missed seeing many of the usual crowd. Thanks for those who came and said hello. 


Keith Q. Tanis, Ph.D. 
Frogs 'n' Things
Quakertown, PA
[email protected]
Www.frogsnthings.com


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Feb 21, 2016)

Wow, glad we didn't make it if it was that hot in there! 
Wonder how the other critters fared in the heat? I sure hope none of them suffered! 
Guess I'll be planning on showing up at the next show. ..should be a lot cooler by then since it's in October.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

like I said to frogs 'n' things at least the power didn't go off several times like it did years ago. think that was the first and last time black jungle came to hamburg.


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah, it was super hot. Some people had ice cubes and water trays to keep their amphibians cool. One of the crested gecko vendors didn't bring any animals because of the heat, was only selling supplies.


----------

